# Keel Repair



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The previous owner of my boat always beached the bow and it shows. It is through the gelcoat and working on the fiberglass. What would be a good solid, way to fix this????? Would Marine-tex work??? Don't shoot me, just trying to find out how others might fix this issue.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think Marine-Tex would be the right way to go. Depending on how wide the area is that is worn off you could put a Keel Guard on if you are still going to beach it a lot. If not, re gel coat it.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

gelcoat the area then add a keel guard to protect from further damage


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

If it has started working into the the fiberglass you want to add a layer of some fiberglass and then gelcoat and then finally a keel guard. If it was mine that's how I'd do it, but just MHO.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i was at academy today and they have keel guards on clerance something like 89.00


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Jon, I have a couple of keel guards in stock, I'll make you a sweet deal on one!!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

If you are down to the glass and if glass fibers are showing, you need to grind back, probably about 4" on each side, lay some new glass, sand and then gel coat. After that you can add a keel guard if you want, or slow down on the beachings and make sure your trailer is set up correctly to prevent problems in the first place. Good luck!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Tony , you dont by any chance have one for a 20' in Kelly green do you?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/25/2008)*Hey Jon, I have a couple of keel guards in stock, I'll make you a sweet deal on one!!


Tony,

I sent you a PM asking about one. Any info you can give me would help.


----------

